# Anyone want to chat?



## Dprsnlized (May 7, 2006)

im in the chatroom.. anyone want to chat or schedule a chat?

Ana


----------



## pagirl (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi,

I need someone to talk to, but unfortunately I'm not too versed in using chatrooms - could you just possibly email me - my email is [email protected] - it is so tough going thru this and it would be a comfort to speak to someone who understands

thanks

L.


----------



## sweet_eyes (Mar 15, 2009)

o I chat with [[l???


----------



## sweet_eyes (Mar 15, 2009)

how do I lol


----------

